# Constipation flare up and inflamed/bleeding gums



## 14171 (Mar 10, 2007)

I have been having a 3 week bout with incomplete evacuations& constipation and with this I have inflamed sore bleeding gums. This is not typical for me and I brush and floss regularly. I am taking aloe vera juice, colace and occasional cascara sagrada. This all started after a few days of taking flax meal. Anyone know about the connection with gum symptoms?


----------



## 22282 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Eileen DDon't know much about sore bleeding gums but if you like to address your constipation - try prune juice (with pulp if possible). Please be sure that you do not take prune juice continuously - it's efficacy diminishes over time. I suffer IBS-C and it really helps. I alternate between carrot juice and prune juice weekly.


----------



## 17902 (Sep 27, 2005)

I can't explain the connection, but for what it's worth sensitive/bleeding gums do often accompany my bouts of constipation.


----------

